# Chicago gets more classic TV with "Me Too"



## Link

Weigel Broadcasting, who gave Chicago its own classic TV channel three years ago with WMME-TV 23 - MeTV (Memorable Entertainment Television), is adding even more on channel 48. WFBT 48 (a low power class A station) currently airs ethnic programming that will move to WICU 26's digital subchannel 26.6 on March 1st. WFBT will become WMEU-TV "Me-Too" a companion to MeTV.

Some of the shows scheduled to air on Me-Too include The Brady Bunch, Partridge Family, Facts of Life, Silver Spoons, Square Pegs, The Monkees, Route 66, Naked City, 77 Sunset Strip, Adventures of Superman, and The Man from U.N.C.L.E.

Me-Too will debut on March 1st and be available over the air on channel 48, WCIU digital subchannel 26.3, and on Comcast, WOW, and RCN Cable. No word yet on whether Directv or Dish Network will carry the new channel.


----------



## djzack67

Link said:


> Weigel Broadcasting, who gave Chicago its own classic TV channel three years ago with WMME-TV 23 - MeTV (Memorable Entertainment Television), is adding even more on channel 48. WFBT 48 (a low power class A station) currently airs ethnic programming that will move to WICU 26's digital subchannel 26.6 on March 1st. WFBT will become WMEU-TV "Me-Too" a companion to MeTV.
> 
> Some of the shows scheduled to air on Me-Too include The Brady Bunch, Partridge Family, Facts of Life, Silver Spoons, Square Pegs, The Monkees, Route 66, Naked City, 77 Sunset Strip, Adventures of Superman, and The Man from U.N.C.L.E.
> 
> Me-Too will debut on March 1st and be available over the air on channel 48, WCIU digital subchannel 26.3, and on Comcast, WOW, and RCN Cable. No word yet on whether Directv or Dish Network will carry the new channel.


As we sit and wait for the channel.


----------



## Supervolcano

For the DirecTV customers, keep your eye here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=119762


----------

